# ATO: Finding it hard to lodge and pay?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Finding it hard to lodge and pay?


Support is available to help you with lodging and paying your tax and super.




www.ato.gov.au





*Finding it hard to lodge and pay?*










*16 July 2021*

Missing a due date can be stressful. If you've simply forgotten a due date or if you need more support, we have options available to help you.

The 'Support to lodge and pay' web page provides you with a simple point of access to the support available depending on your situation. It helps you with:

understanding and managing your obligations
what to do if you can't lodge or pay on time
how to find tax support in challenging times.
Remember, even if you can't pay, it's still important to lodge as soon as you can. Once you lodge, we can help you understand your tax position and find the best support for your circumstances.

If you still need to lodge a tax return for a previous year, it’s important to get up to date as soon as possible. This will ensure all your information is current and complete, giving you greater certainty about your overall position.

Head to our website to find out more today. It's never too late to get back on track.

*Next step:*

Support to lodge and pay
*See also:*

Help for businesses and not-for-profits


----------

